# Let's all give a big Thanks to SuperDave Felt!



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

For months I have been on the fence between a Felt and a Cannondale. I read both forums daily.....switching between the two almost every other day. Going to local bike shops to see and ride them both.
I finally nailed it down last week and bought the Felt. I went to the Felt dealer first; recieved some good feedback about the Felt Company, there product line, warranties, etc. 
After spending about an hour in the shop I told the salesman that before I make a decision to buy, I am going to have another look at a Cannondale. Well; I drove over there, found a killer deal on a 2012 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3.....however I walked back out of the shop without even asking for a salesman......I was allready sold on the Felt!
One big reason for my decision is this forum right here. How many other forums do you go in where there is a Company rep. lurking around to answer your questions and give important information about there product line, etc?
I posted a question last night late...and Dave was the first to reply one hour later ( and it wasn't even in the" Ask Felt" link).
So, I personally would like to Thank you Dave...for coming in here on this forum on a daily basis and answering all our questions and just making us feel good " as consumers to your product" that we have a Company that will stand behind us!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jerdawg said:


> For months I have been on the fence between a Felt and a Cannondale. I read both forums daily.....switching between the two almost every other day. Going to local bike shops to see and ride them both.
> I finally nailed it down last week and bought the Felt. I went to the Felt dealer first; recieved some good feedback about the Felt Company, there product line, warranties, etc.
> After spending about an hour in the shop I told the salesman that before I make a decision to buy, I am going to have another look at a Cannondale. Well; I drove over there, found a killer deal on a 2012 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3.....however I walked back out of the shop without even asking for a salesman......I was allready sold on the Felt!
> One big reason for my decision is this forum right here. How many other forums do you go in where there is a Company rep. lurking around to answer your questions and give important information about there product line, etc?
> ...


jerdawg,

The forum is a good time killer when I should be doing my "real" job. Congrats on the new bike and many thanks for the kind words.

Post some pix!

Best regards,
-SD


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

In the last 8 weeks I have bought 3 Felts. Awesome bikes!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought my Felt after seeing a picture of one on a forum. Had to have one and it is a great bike. I have had some questions and searched on this forum and found my answer and it was SuperdaveFelt that readily answered that question for some one else. I am going to get a carbon bike some day and It will be a Felt, I know that there is always product support and with dedicated employees like Dave its a win.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I concur, SuperdaveFelt is an awesome resource!


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

95zpro said:


> I concur, SuperdaveFelt is an awesome resource!


My fitter rides a felt & is a distributor, ever since i saw it I have taken interest. I love american companies and appreciate that the company is also very local to me. My 2nd bike will be a felt for sure! as ive been eye balling them!


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

igotyofire said:


> My fitter rides a felt & is a distributor, ever since i saw it I have taken interest. I love american companies and appreciate that the company is also very local to me. My 2nd bike will be a felt for sure! as ive been eye balling them!


you will be happy buying a Felt....we have two in the family now.
My wife loves her 2013 Z95 as I do my 2013 Z4


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave's cool because he's out there riding, not just talking. Super helpful. Thanks


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

There are other Felt folks that lurk as well, not just Dave. Thanks to them too! (wpcouch is one I think.)


----------

